# Late Season Upland Hunting INFO



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Late-Season Upland Game Opportunities Available on Refuges

Several national wildlife refuges in North Dakota will soon open to late-season upland game bird hunting.

Arrowwood, Audubon, Des Lacs, J. Clark Salyer, Long Lake, Lostwood, Tewaukon (pheasants only), and Upper Souris NWRs open Nov. 21.

Hunters are reminded that use of non-toxic shot is required on all U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service lands. State regulations found in the North Dakota 2005-06 Small Game Guide apply. Seasons for pheasant, sharp-tailed grouse, Hungarian partridge and ruffed grouse close statewide on Jan. 8, 2006.

National wildlife refuges are managed by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. Portions of each refuge are closed to hunting. Contact refuge headquarters for map leaflets designating closed areas and other restrictions: Arrowwood (701) 285-3341; Audubon (701) 442-5474; Des Lacs (701) 385-4046; J. Clark Salyer (701) 768-2548; Long Lake (701) 387-4397; Lostwood (701) 848-2722; Tewaukon (701) 724-3598; and Upper Souris (701) 468-5467.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

its really not that late of season being it going till the end of the year. but thanks for the info man!


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

does the one on the james river by ludden open up for pheasant hunting?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

If you are talking about Tewaukon yes it is.

Bob


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry it is not Tewaukon that is by Ludden i do not know what the name of it is. You will have to go down and check unless someone knows.

Bob


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

To the best of my knowledge the Federal refuge at Ludden has never been open for hunting of any type.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I believe it's called Dakota Lakes.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Here is a quote from their web page

Dakota Lake is closed to all public use; however, hunting, wildlife observation and photography can be quite good on public roads or private lands around the Refuge. April and October are good times to observe waterfowl migrations. An abundance of shorebirds migrate during late August and September.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Here is the web site

http://kulmwetlands.fws.gov/refuges.html#DakotaLake


----------

